
Legal battle: Amiga Inc. resurrected from the dead - doener
http://amiga-news.de/en/news/AN-2018-10-00056-EN.html
======
RickSanchez2600
If you want a free AmigaOS try AROS:
[http://aros.sourceforge.net/](http://aros.sourceforge.net/)

It is compatible with AmigaOS 3.X and it is free to use.

